# Steam Problem beim Start



## Sirthegoat (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

seit gestern habe ich das Problem, das sich jedes mal wenn ich Steam beim starten updaten will und sich schließlich ohne das sich etwas getan hat mit dem Error: Steam.exe (main exeption): To run Steam, you must first connect to the Internet. Ich habe mitlerweile versucht Steam komplett zu löschen sprich alle Dateien im Ordner, Regedit und in den Anwendungsdateien, zudem habe ich alle Steam nötigen Ports freigeschaltet und die Firewall ausgeschaltet, leider hilft nichts. Ich bin auch nach stunden langem suchen im Internet recht ratlos mitlerweile. Kennt jemand das Problem und kann helfen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. Mai 2013)

Niemand ne Idee?


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. Mai 2013)

Problem besteht weiterhin und ich bin wirklich am Ende mit meinen Lösungswegen, kann wirklich niemand helfen?


----------



## Unleashed (20. Mai 2013)

Hab ich im Steam Forum mal gelesen, ähnliches Problem hatte er

Probier mal
Start/Systemsteuerung/Netzwerk und Internet/Internetoptionen/Verbindungen/ da auf lan-Einstellung und den Harken nur in "Automatische suche der Einstellungen" [Oberstes Feld]

Darf nirgendwo anders drin sein der Harken.
Sollte er bei dir in "Proxyserver für Lan verwenden......" hast du deinen Fehler

System neu starten / ggf. Steam Beta Einstellungen für das erzwingen eines Steamupdates nutzen. 
Sollte dann wieder funktionieren


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Mai 2013)

Die Internetoptionen sind so eingestellt, daran kanns also nicht liegen.
Wie kann ich bei Steam die Beta Einstellungen fürs Updates aktivieren?


----------



## Shona (21. Mai 2013)

Dissi schrieb:


> Wie kann ich bei Steam die Beta Einstellungen fürs Updates aktivieren?


Wenn du damit meinst wie du dich zur Beta von Steam anmelden kannst, dann ist das in den Einstellungen.

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=3093-MKUJ-5773 -> Hier steht das man alles löschen soll im Steam Ordner außen die Steam.exe und den Ordner steamapps (da hier alle spiele drin sind), danach Steam neustarten

Das Problem kommt von einer fehlerhaften ClientRegistry.blob somit könntest du ansich auch einfach diese löschen aber meist reicht das nicht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Mai 2013)

Habe ich schon versucht, mit und ohne die Registryeinträge vorher zu löschen, hilft auch nichts.


----------



## Shona (21. Mai 2013)

Wenn du das gemacht hast dann dürfte das Problem gar nicht mehr sein, da es von der fehlerhaften ClientRegistry.blob und wenn diese weg ist muss eine neue angelegt werden.

Aber ok, hast du steam schon neu installiert? (Vorher den steamapps ordner sichern)


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Mai 2013)

Jap auch schon gemacht, erst in der Systemsteuerung deinstalliert, danach noch komplett alle Einträge / Ordner die ich gefunden habe von Hand gelöscht und neu Installiert in n anderes Verzeichniss..


----------



## Shona (21. Mai 2013)

Firewall/Antiviren Programme ausgeschalten und Steam mal als Admin gestartet?


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Mai 2013)

Firewall war bereits deaktiviert, Virenprogramm ist kein drauf was das "Update" stören könnte und der Administrationsmodus hilft auch nicht weiter...


----------



## Shona (21. Mai 2013)

Router neustarten und ggf mal an einem anderen PC im haus testen ob es da geht wenn nicht ist irgendwas mit deinem inet nicht in ordnung und wenn es geht dann stimmt was bei deinem pc nicht.
Ansich lässt sich dieses Problem nämlich, wie schon gesagt, lösen wenn man nur die ClientRegistry.blob löscht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Mai 2013)

Nach knapp einer Woche habe ich keine Lust mehr gehabt zu warten, da der Support auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen konnte. Einmal schnell übern Hotspot vom Handy Steam angeworfen und siehe da es beginnt zu updaten.. wieder während dem Update aufn Router umgeschaltet und es läuft weiter. Daraufhin habe ich mal beim Routerhersteller (CBN oder so) angerufen und mich erkundigt. Anscheinend haben die Router Probleme mit einigen Ports und leitet diese nicht wirklich weiter.

Edit: Mein Problem ist nun, das meine Verbindung übers Handy wohl nicht ausreicht um mich bei Steam einzuloggen. Eventuell liegt der Fehler wirklich bei den Ports. Ich habe mal ein Bild der Ports freigeschaltet, die ich nun für Steam geöffnet habe, der Router ist ein CH6640E von CBN.

Edit2: Ich habe nun mal probehalber den Router komplett auf Werkseinstellungen resetet und siehe da Steam läuft, auch ohne Portsfreigabe, warum kann ich mir nicht erklähren da ich außer Wlanname nichts geändert habe..


----------

